# TPMS new tool..only $62..manual relearn gone?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The manual learn process is there, but a pain in the a$$
I had to do it once when my TPMS's all reset to "--"


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Having 2 vehicles with TPMS, and more at some point, and doing my own rotations, it may just be worth $65 to get rid of the PITA, for me...

Mike


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

There is a thread about manual relearning and people have noticed two distinct versions of the owner's manual where manual. One version includes manual relearning, the other doesn't mention it and says to use the tool.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Is that little nub on top the magnet? If so it should work on ours.


----------



## msbehavin (Oct 9, 2011)

I just put my winter wheels & tires on this past weekend. Bought the Firestone Winterforce snow tires from Tirerack as well as new wheels with the TPMS in them. I thought I just had to hit a reset button for them to work but soon learned from the book that I would need a relearn tool. I googled it online & found a video on youtube that shows you how to put extra air in your tires & then reset your TPMS to learn. Start on the driver front side & start letting air out until the horn beeps once, then go to front passenger side & do the same thing until the horn beeps once, do the rear passenger side next then the rear drivers side. When you are finished, the car will beep 3 times to confirm it has relearned the new sensors. Hope this helps.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

How did it work for you? alot of people have posted that but also said it was very tough to get all 4 done before the learn sequence timed out

PS if anyone is in my area I have a TPMS tool you can use if you need it


----------



## msbehavin (Oct 9, 2011)

It worked great. I put about 47 lbs of pressure in each tire to start. I left the caps off & I used a small allen wrench to release the air. It worked the 1st try.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

msbehavin said:


> It worked great. I put about 47 lbs of pressure in each tire to start. I left the caps off & I used a small allen wrench to release the air. It worked the 1st try.


Do you have a 2011 or a 2012?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a quick FYI i just tried for those of you without a TPMS tool. You can do the relearn by putting air in also, goes a bit quicker then deflating them . I took them all down to 30PSI, started the learn sequence and put air in. Worked like a charm. Just make sure you don't overinflate them.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep, the "old school" way works on my '11, as well...

Mike


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Have a '12 Cruze and upgraded the wheels/tires to 18's and old way worked fine first try by releasing the pressure.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

jlalill said:


> from techlink.
> 
> GM Techlink: November 2011 Archives
> 
> ...


 

My Cruze was manufactured in May 2011, I rotated my tires and programmed my TPMS manually with no problem last week. I just started at the drivers side front and let air out of the tire until the horn sounded. Then proceed clockwise around the car and on 4th tire the horn sounded twice. I then adjusted the tires to the proper pressure and it worked fine cost $0.00.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

My 2011 car was born April 2011, and I did the relearn manually with the letting-out-air sequence. Super easy, even for a dummy like me.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

For those of us with trifecta tune you can do the relearn thru DIC. It can be reset just like oil life.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

got_boost said:


> For those of us with trifecta tune you can do the relearn thru DIC. It can be reset just like oil life.


You still have to change the air pressure in the tires one by one right? Otherwise how will it know which sensor goes with which tire?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

sedanman said:


> You still have to change the air pressure in the tires one by one right? Otherwise how will it know which sensor goes with which tire?


I didn't? I had my tires rotated today and discount tires forgot. I reset it thru dic and they were all correct.I get what you mean though ...mine were fine.strange.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

got_boost said:


> I didn't? I had my tires rotated today and discount tires forgot. I reset it thru dic and they were all correct.I get what you mean though ...mine were fine.strange.


Maybe they also forgot to rotate the tires? I hope not if they charged you.


----------



## Darryl_B (Oct 22, 2012)

But will it work on a Chevy HHR ??????


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

The relearn tool works on any GM with TPMS. 

If you do the rotate yourself, the tool is not a bad way to go. It's quick and easy.

Resetting the tires through the dic just puts the car in relearn mode after you rotate. You still have to relearn the positions.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

I rotated the tires tonight on my 2012 LTZ, the old school method (used on my 2010 Silverado) of letting the air out, did not work. I was in Learn Mode, but no dice.

Is the EL-50448 still the best route to go? Are you guys ordering direct from your dealership or online?


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

I ordered mine online, and it works flawless.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Is this available at dealerships? Just looking to get one asap...I'm a little OCD lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

See front-page article in last months' (October) *GM Techlink *on-line publication: http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/October-Techlink-2012-F.pdf


----------

